# growth rate



## dukethegsd (Apr 11, 2010)

[/IMG]hello all i have a 8 month old german shepherd pup and i get alot of people telling me he is to large for his age. he is 8 months 92lbs and 26 inches at the shoulder. what do you guys think i will put up a pic so you can see him.







[/IMG]


----------



## Wolfiesmom (Apr 10, 2010)

He's a big boy! Some GSD's just grow all at once. He's beautiful and looks a lot like my Wolfie. Wolfie turned 7 months 2 days ago and is 70 lbs and 23 inches tall at the shoulder.


----------



## dukethegsd (Apr 11, 2010)

yes they do look alot alike. Wolfie is a beautiful dog .


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

He is a lot larger than most GSD are at his age, but it probably isn't so much growth RATE as growth size... I think he's just going to be a much larger GSD.


----------



## Nero's Mom (May 12, 2010)

Wow, that's a big boy! Nero, at 15 months, weighs 83 pounds and measures 28" at the shoulder. He's tall enough that people have asked me if he's a "king" GSD, but he's still skinny.

I would just keep feeding your fellow the best quality food you can afford (as much as he wants at this age), and see where he tops out. He's gonna be a big guy!


----------



## Zoeys mom (Jan 23, 2010)

We just found out our female 8 month old GSD is 90 lbs as well and not the 80-85 I had thought. She's tall, has noticeable conformation, and all ribs easily felt so not fat just like your boy- just big with big bones according to our vet. He estimates she'll top out at 100-115 lbs which is way more dog than I had anticipated, but I love her even though she'll never be seen as meeting the standard. I do however, worry about her hips and joints especially in her older years because she is so over sized, but we'll cross that bridge when we get there I guess


----------



## dukethegsd (Apr 11, 2010)

wow thats what i thought he is way bigger than i thought at 8 months of coures we still love him . he eats us outa house and home lol. he is from czech lines working dog very protective but so loveable. i guess i am not the only one with a shepherd that scares people at the dog park .his nick name is cop dog .lol


----------



## bianca (Mar 28, 2010)

Wow!! What a hunk! My girl is nearly 9 months and weighs 23 kgs (50 pounds) but she is small I know


----------

